# Could Women Become Primitive when SHTF?



## RevWC




----------



## db2469

We can only hope!


----------



## gaspump86

That was awesome!


----------



## Sentry18

Those women were't primitive, they were wearing swimsuits and looked clean. Primitive women have hairy legs & pits, smell like BO and have very calloused hands.


----------



## Bobbb

And that is why men fight and lay down their lives. Very inspiring.


----------



## Bobbb

Sentry18 said:


> . . smell like BO . .


How do you know what the President smells like?


----------



## db2469

Sentry18 said:


> Those women were't primitive, they were wearing swimsuits and looked clean. Primitive women have hairy legs & pits, smell like BO and have very calloused hands.


Thanks for destroying my illusion...


----------



## bacpacker

Sad but true. Nice vid however.


----------



## Sentry18

> How do you know what the President smells like?


Now that was funny.


----------



## Immolatus

Sentry18 said:


> Those women were't primitive, they were wearing swimsuits and looked clean. Primitive women have hairy legs & pits, smell like BO and have very calloused hands.


Boo on you! I was content with the illusion as well. I actually uh, lets say dated, a very cool hippie chick in college. Minus the calloused hands.
I am not so sure about the Lego stormtrooper...


----------



## Magus

Umm...guys.
they cut away before he was ripped to shreds and eaten. o_0


----------



## Sentry18

> I am not so sure about the Lego stormtrooper...


Uh it's a Lego "swat operator" thank you.  Not my fault if the Lego company couldn't get the little helmet just right. This is the Lego stormtrooper.


----------



## -JohnD-

Lego Stormtrooper!!!


----------



## The_Blob

totally believable... :laugh:

I know too many a-holes that think that shyte is a substitute for a shower, newsflash, boyos, it is NOT!


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

There is to much running in that video and way to little sandwich making... Big grin. I will have to say that it did remind me of some dreams I used to have when I was about 17.

As for AXE or any other of the male perfumes, when ever I smell them they remind me of a joke one of my gay friends told me. "Why do gay guys wear so much cologne? To cover up the smell of butt..."


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

Immolatus said:


> I am not so sure about the Lego stormtrooper...


That pic is not a storm trooper it is Rick Moranis in space balls....


----------



## RoadRash

Well don't forget the Viagra in your preps actually a funny ending to that would make the guy gay!!! Lmao


----------



## lazydaisy67

So the women regress to hairy and smelly and the men...well they stay the same


----------



## BlestByTheBest_316

Oh please!


----------



## ComputerGuy

Sentry18 said:


> Those women were't primitive, they were wearing swimsuits and looked clean. Primitive women have hairy legs & pits, smell like BO and have very calloused hands.


Sorta like a NOW rally!


----------



## deetheivy

I am not so sure about the Lego stormtrooper...[/QUOTE]

back off the stormtrooper and no one gets hurt

LOL


----------



## Sentry18




----------



## Alaskaman

Sentry18 said:


> Those women were't primitive, they were wearing swimsuits and looked clean. Primitive women have hairy legs & pits, smell like BO and have very calloused hands.


that sounds like Alaska women just before the thaw


----------



## RevWC

How many of you have watched this video more than once? :beercheer:


----------



## TheLazyL

RevWC said:


> How many of you have watched this video more than once? :beercheer:


With a that bouncing around it was hard to see everything so I had to watch is more then once!


----------



## valannb22

I don't know about the rest of you girls, but I packed a couple razors and some deodorant in my BOB right under my animal fur bikini.


----------



## FatTire

valannb22 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you girls, but I packed a couple razors and some deodorant in my BOB right under my animal fur bikini.


oh that reminds me, i washed my fur bikini, gotta put back into my BOB...


----------



## DJgang

valannb22 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you girls, but I packed a couple razors and some deodorant in my BOB right under my animal fur bikini.


Well....of all things husband mentioned razors just the other day! We both went 'eewww' and now razors are on my list of preps. I have deodorant in BOB but no razors...


----------



## Sentry18

> I don't know about the rest of you girls, but I packed a couple razors and some deodorant in my BOB right under my animal fur bikini.


I have ten 55 gallon drums of Nair hair remover in my garage right next to 500 cases of Avon products. After the fall I am going to have so much scrap gold and silver that I will be able to start my own republic.


----------



## RevWC

DJgang said:


> Well....of all things husband mentioned razors just the other day! We both went 'eewww' and now razors are on my list of preps. I have deodorant in BOB but no razors...


This is so uncool...but may be the future...without the music...


----------



## valannb22

EWWWWWW! I can live with hairy legs, but I cannot stand hairy armpits.


----------



## db2469

valannb22 said:


> EWWWWWW! I can live with hairy legs, but I cannot stand hairy armpits.


Are you talking about your man or yourself?


----------



## db2469

A while ago I began writing an essay entitled "The History of Sex"...where I question prehistoric sexual relations and how that might have worked...I concluded that if it wasn't for our genetic drive to reproduce we wouldn't have!


----------



## valannb22

db2469 said:


> Are you talking about your man or yourself?


Myself. I'm sure he would never go for shaving his own armpits. :laugh:


----------



## LincTex

DJgang said:


> Well....of all things husband mentioned razors just the other day! We both went 'eewww' and now razors are on my list of preps. I have deodorant in BOB but no razors...


My wife shaves her pits always and her legs seldom...but to be honest, she doesn't really need to shave her legs ever. The hair on her legs is just really fine "peach fuzz", really... not "hair".


----------



## pixieduster

This is by far the funniest thread I've come across on here. As a women with 3 teenage daughters, I know it will bother the girls if they can't shave. As for me, I really don't think I will care much about my legs but the pits have got to be groomed. I will be to busy trying to survive with the children and hisband and God knows what family I may have to take in. Shaving is not a priority. I plan on bringing this up to the husband this evening to get his view. What I can tell you is he does not care for the high maintenance lady. Guess that's why he married me, hard working, family comes first. Will let you know what he says! Lol


----------



## machinist

I am convinced that all the shaving nonsense began with razor marketting. Just like DeBeers convinced Japanese women that they HAD to have a diamond engagement ring! Now it is firmly embedded in Japanese culture, I was told.

People get led around by marketters all the time and never realize it. There is an old book by Vance Packard, IIRC, called The Status Seekers. It details the manipulation of the labor class (who were NOT upwardly mobile socially) in the US from way back in the 1950's to buy big cars. The idea they sold was that a REALLY BIG CAR gave those people status they would never have without it. Look back at how many people have swallowed that load of carp since then!

Vance Packard's work: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vance_Packard

Many primitive men are said to ask their women to NOT bathe before sex, since the natural pheromones are enticing. Very true, but it can be really mucked up by cultural manipulation.

Folks, the big money guys are pulling your strings and pushing your buttons here! Try your best to watch a commercial about personal hygiene products, clothing, cars, or any common consumer stuff, and SEE the real message. It goes something like this: "If you buy our product, you will have a great sex life, be admired by everyone, and very financially successful. But without our product, you are hopeless."

No, that is not the words they use, but the MESSAGE is there. They even make fun of their own trick here by spoofing it, but STILL you all bite on it!

Wanna be REALLY self reliant? TURN OFF THE TV! Quit reading ads as much as possible. Move to the hills, brew your own beer and build your own cabin where you can pee off the front porch.

Sorry, but many of the ideas in this thread offend me.


----------



## Magus

RevWC said:


> This is so uncool...but may be the future...without the music...


Never understood the whole "shaved pits" thing.never understood the shaved other parts either.sue me,I'm Tribal.:factor10:


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

Magus said:


> Never understood the whole "shaved pits" thing.never understood the shaved other parts either.sue me,I'm Tribal.:factor10:


Has to do with the perception of youth and the breeding advantage it provides. Your not supposed to understand it just respond appropriately and go reproduce... Grin.


----------



## AKPrepper

Alaskaman said:


> that sounds like Alaska women just before the thaw


Now that's funny! Mostly because I have to agree!! :beercheer:


----------



## RevWC

Magus said:


> Never understood the whole "shaved pits" thing.never understood the shaved other parts either.sue me,I'm Tribal.:factor10:


Now I understand the Gas Mask! :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## HoppeEL4

Awww...come on guys. Well, I plan to smell good and be non-hairy when SHTF...I will still be married and well....anyways!

I have calloused hands now though, sorry guys, I do lots of outdoor stuff, chop firewood and refinish furniture (power tools, sanders, sandpaper..scraping old veneer off by hand, etc...). My husband does not mind since I am not afraid of tough work and not a high maintenance nails done woman (I do pretty up for him, but don't wear a make-up mask).

As for BO....all it takes is water to keep clean, no excuse for anyone near a body of water to smell bad.


----------



## LincTex

HoppeEL4 said:


> As for BO....all it takes is water to keep clean, no excuse for anyone near a body of water to smell bad.


Armpits small bad due to lactic acid secretions... after washing with water, a little baking soda freshens the pits up again.


----------



## Trip286

Those concerned with shaving, consider investing in a couple of straight razors. Learn how to use them. I've shaved places a man should never allow that close to such a sharp object, just to see if I could. Not a scratch.

As far as not asking your woman to bathe before sex? For me it kind of depends on what she's been doing. I'm a freak in bed, so I like for... Uh, "hard to reach" places to be palatable.

Obviously, if it's an afternoon quickie, right after her lunch break from an office job, some leniency can be expected. If your woman is, say, a truck mechanic, and she's been working for 10 hours... Things need a little freshening.


----------



## ComputerGuy

As part of out barter items we have tons of razors, toothbrushes, and other toiletries.


----------



## The_Blob

get the No-No electrolysis gadget... :dunno:










diamonds... vract: three months' salary my arse!


----------



## Jack Aubrey

Those are Hollywood "primitive " woman. From what I seen of real primitive women...well, let's just say, if it were up to me to reproduce the human race with them, I would throw myself off a cliff and let the humans race go extinct! JA


----------



## LincTex

Jack Aubrey said:


> From what I seen of real primitive women...well, let's just say, if it were up to me... I would let the humans race go extinct!


I chuckled lightly at the first few and LOL'd at the last one!

The first two might be *REAL* handy to have around in a WROL situation... just sayin'


----------



## Trip286

Jack Aubrey said:


> Those are Hollywood "primitive " woman. From what I seen of real primitive women...well, let's just say, if it were up to me to reproduce the human race with them, I would throw myself off a cliff and let the humans race go extinct! JA


Actually those tribal women are likely worth breeding with in an EOTWAWKI situation. Survivors.


----------



## HoppeEL4

Lord!!!! Wow, the last one I think I saw in Walmart one time....

As for the baking soda to clean with, you can make baking soda soap...


----------



## invision

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Has to do with the perception of youth and the breeding advantage it provides. Your not supposed to understand it just respond appropriately and go reproduce... Grin.


Your wanting magus to reproduce??? Omg... Sorry magus, couldn't resist the elbow shot...


----------



## tc556guy

Women will opt for comfort and security over any alternative whenever the option is there.

How many women do you know whose idea of camping is to park the RV in an over-populated KOA?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

tc556guy said:


> How many women do you know whose idea of camping is to park the RV in an over-populated KOA?


I am a dude and my idea of camping includes a hotel room with a full bar downstairs.... Grin.


----------



## lilmama

This post is hilarious.


----------



## Salekdarling

RevWC said:


> This is so uncool...but may be the future...without the music...












Welp, looks like I'm investing in a lifetime of straight edge razors...


----------



## HoppeEL4

tc556guy, camping is when you have to cook outdoors, hide your food from bears, raccoons and other critters, and shower with a bucket of cold water and a vault toilet is the ammenity....I am a woman, from the West and my Mid-West city husband is the one who wants the state parks for their hot showers and electric hookups so we can brew coffee quickly. So no, not all women think this way.


----------



## tc556guy

HoppeEL4 said:


> tc556guy, camping is when you have to cook outdoors, hide your food from bears, raccoons and other critters, and shower with a bucket of cold water and a vault toilet is the ammenity....I am a woman, from the West and my Mid-West city husband is the one who wants the state parks for their hot showers and electric hookups so we can brew coffee quickly. So no, not all women think this way.


Of course there are exceptions, but I believe that women in general want the amenities of civilization more than guys, who I believe are far more willing to "rough it"


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

Roughing it is when you are dropped off in the wilderness with the clothes on your back and a knife, if you were lucky enough to have one in your pocket, and told someone will be waiting to see if you make it out. Some people sign up for this treatment when they join the armed forces, others get it from their grandfather to see if they are fit to be called men.

Camping is a civilized sport that people do because they want to get closer to the outdoors or they want to pretend they are wilderness folks.


----------



## BillM

*Roughing it ?*



SlobberToofTigger said:


> Roughing it is when you are dropped off in the wilderness with the clothes on your back and a knife, if you were lucky enough to have one in your pocket, and told someone will be waiting to see if you make it out. Some people sign up for this treatment when they join the armed forces, others get it from their grandfather to see if they are fit to be called men.
> 
> Camping is a civilized sport that people do because they want to get closer to the outdoors or they want to pretend they are wilderness folks.


If you have two teeth that meet, why would you even need a knife ?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

BillM said:


> If you have two teeth that meet, why would you even need a knife ?


You must have been a beaver in another life... grin.


----------



## Bobbb

tc556guy said:


> Of course there are exceptions, but I believe that women in general want the amenities of civilization more than guys, who I believe are far more willing to "rough it"


There's no doubt about this as a trend. Big cities tend to have more women than men. Small towns out in the bush are male heavy.


----------



## Florida-Mike

Could Women Become Primitive when SHTF?

well i know there are some that can if there a little tomboyish..but mostly the girly girls will not be able to change or get used to being dirty and smelly and drinking dirty or semi dirty water even if its boiled or not.

i dont have a wife yet but when i do hopefully she like shooting guns and camping for fun.if not then theres no fun for me


----------



## PennyPincher

have you seen what 30 women will do with just 2 showers available? hell yes, they'll (we) go primitive.


----------



## LincTex

Florida-Mike said:


> I don't have a wife yet but when i do hopefully she like shooting guns and camping for fun. If not then there's no fun for me.


They are out there.... but you must first make yourself "sell-able" or she won't "buy", either. Remember that.

My wife is 5'3", 106lb, pretty as any woman ever was, loves to camp, gets a thrill from using power tools, makes homemade soap, goes shooting (I gave her a WASR-10 and a Taurus 85 in .38spcl), LOVES to ride with me on the Softail, and thinks my ability to build "usable things" from old scrap metal is really, really cool.


----------



## BillM

*Dreams*



Florida-Mike said:


> Could Women Become Primitive when SHTF?
> 
> well i know there are some that can if there a little tomboyish..but mostly the girly girls will not be able to change or get used to being dirty and smelly and drinking dirty or semi dirty water even if its boiled or not.
> 
> i dont have a wife yet but when i do hopefully she like shooting guns and camping for fun.if not then theres no fun for me


Now I'm going to have dreams about dirty girls and bad boys !


----------



## dixiemama

Growing up, I was a girly girl- always wore makeup, dressed up, etc. Now, I hardly ever wear makeup, gave up my contacts (more for cost than anything else), wear jeans and boots more than anything else, don't even own a pair of heels anymore, and wld rather tent camp than hotel. When my husband and I built our home, I was right there beside him for 2 years, in every season, doing whatever needed. 

Most of my friends will not make it when SHTF, too worried about being made up than taking care of their needs.


----------



## RevWC

Had to watch just one more time...i swear..ok i watched it twice! just because it is so primitive!


----------



## swjohnsey

It is amazing how quickly women revert when conditions require. Most of the females hiking the Appalachian Trail had short hair, unshaven pits and legs.


----------



## LincTex

swjohnsey said:


> ...most of the females ... had unshaven legs.


Genetics plays a lot on what you can get away with. My wife will sometimes go for months without shaving her legs, and she can get away with it because the hairs are so fine. You can't see them at all unless you are up close. Some women can't do this as easily.


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


>


That's why my DH only uses Dove bar soap and unscented Degree antiperspirant. I can't stand the smell of Axe or any of those mens products.


----------



## bigg777

None of the Amish women I see have shaven legs, I'm not even thinking about the other shavable areas! As long as oral hygiene is continued though, I'd be just fine!! Some of the Amish have given up on this also though!!


----------



## Grimm

So after SHTF it will be business as usual for me. As an Arab woman I don't shave. Never needed to as the hair is soft and downy. My DH doesn't complain. I do wax my armpits in the summer. Who wants a big dark mass of hair peeking out of a cami or tank top?!


----------



## TheLazyL

tc556guy said:


> ..How many women do you know whose idea of camping is to park the RV in an over-populated KOA?


And NO bugs (insects) or dirt!


----------



## TheLazyL

Florida-Mike said:


> Could Women Become Primitive when SHTF?
> 
> well i know there are some that can if there a little tomboyish..but mostly the girly girls will not be able to change or get used to being dirty and smelly and drinking dirty or semi dirty water even if its boiled or not.
> 
> i dont have a wife yet but when i do hopefully she like shooting guns and camping for fun.if not then theres no fun for me


Then make sure when you do marry that it's for what's above her neck and not whats below it.


----------



## TheLazyL

dixiemama said:


> Growing up, I was a girly girl- always wore makeup, dressed up, etc. Now, I hardly ever wear makeup, gave up my contacts (more for cost than anything else), wear jeans and boots more than anything else, don't even own a pair of heels anymore, and wld rather tent camp than hotel. When my husband and I built our home, I was right there beside him for 2 years, in every season, doing whatever needed.
> 
> Most of my friends will not make it when SHTF, too worried about being made up than taking care of their needs.


One very VERY lucky husband...


----------



## JSManley

This is a stupid question


----------



## LincTex

JSManley said:


> This is a stupid question


Go back and read from the beginning... if you have a sense of humor, that is.


----------



## Grimm

JSManley said:


> This is a stupid question


Lemme guess, you want your women to be prim and proper never leaving the house without her hair done or her nails painted.

Those types of girls can't get past the idea of not having things done for them. Good luck when SHTF with a girl like that!


----------



## *Andi

JSManley said:


> This is a stupid question


I agree ...

I hoped it would have a quick death but that didn't happen.


----------



## Prepper69

As a girl I grew up in the city but spent some weekends and the summers in the country....I grew up working on cars, doing yard work and anything outside 

I have not only helped to build our house but I work on my own dodge diesel and help my husband work on his. I do ALL the gardening, take care of the chickens and ducks and pretty much most stuff around our house. We have built a 'rock crawler" from the frame up and I dont know how many times I tore apart the axels by myself  We camp all the time...use to be in tents but because of my husband's work truck it has a camper so we stay in that now  But we spent 10 days on the back roads and trails of colorado....completely self contained...tent camping and showering in the wilderness 

So I have to say I will be one of those woman that WOULD make it if the SHTF 

But I do have my "girly" days too


----------



## LincTex

*Andi said:


> I agree ... I hoped it would have a quick death but that didn't happen.


The humor in this thread is actually pretty clean.


----------



## HoppeEL4

I can let my armpit hairs grow with the best of them....grew up with four brothers out in the country always running barefoot. At my age, I have also learned to tolerate inconveniences. However...I know many women who get upset over not getting pampered on their special days (Mothers Day, Birthday, Anniversary) and expect large jewelry, expensive gifts. I tell my husband and kids I want help with projects, not stuff I will almost never wear (and likely sell off to pay for the lumber for one of my projects in the long run)!!

If I wear pretty earrings too long (love those chandelier, 1920's style earrings), the hook begins to bother me. I try to have pretty moments, I can do them, but it does not last long, it's impractical.


----------



## RevWC

Will we fight over our food or share?


----------



## Bobbb

What the heck was wrong with that commercial? It makes me want to join the Army and go kill Huns in order to protect the women on the homefront. I'd certainly know what I was fighting for!


----------



## RevWC




----------



## weedygarden

*This is entertaining*

When RevWC first posted this, I didn't look at it. I just knew the guys were going to have a hay day with this. So I just read all the posts and watched the first 2 videos. I have had some good laughs. You guys are all interested and if it makes you happy, so be it. You are fun to watch and see what you post. I appreciate your ability to be honest, yet respectful in this thread.

Andi, it is the subject matter that has kept this thread going so long. Look how many videos RevWC has posted. You know this thread will live long and prosper more than any thread about ammo or food storage.

What does this say about basic needs? How do we address this in our preps?


----------



## SouthCentralUS

Chastity guards with a key. I fear the men on this forum for the young women, not me.


----------



## musketjim

Of course women can get primitive ...


----------



## LincTex

musketjim said:


> Of course women can get primitive,


I would edit this post, Jim. 
Things were pretty calm until now, just sayin'


----------



## Meerkat

I don't see how they could get much more primitive than they are today. 

I think cave women wore more clothes than some women entertainers.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

This thread was pretty funny 3 years ago and now that it has been resurrected it is still pretty funny. ThanX for resurrecting it! If nothing else it brought me back to the board to see what everyone is up to.

From a personal standpoint, I am going through a divorce right now and I can say without qualification that women can be very primitive even when wearing high heels! Grin.


----------



## pmondo

I liked the vid but havent women always been primitive


----------



## LastOutlaw

Gorean Slaves? Kaijira?


----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


>


K told be that the asshat that works under him is always putting on Axe before and after work. He said the smell of anything other than soap and water makes him gag now. It's a male version of a whore's bath.


----------



## musketjim

musketjim said:


> Of course women can get primitive ...


Can't imagine what I posted three years ago that would have to be edited. I'm pretty clean in my comments and I've read some of the other comments in this thread. Somebody complained I guess but someone else liked it. Wish I could remember what it was.


----------



## Woody

Maybe they thought it was just something that might rile the womenfolk up some is all. Not in a bad way mind you, just get the discussion a little too lively.

Can't believe I never chimed in on this! I'm a guy, so know all about womenfolk, and pretty much everything in general. Not how they think, just about what they will do, sometimes.

I'm positive they can get 'primitive', more so than a lot of "men' I know! Sure there are the girly girl types. But there are also less than manly men: "EeeeWWW, a worm! You aren't going to touch it are you??" Most of the gals I know or associate with, I'd be honored to have them on my team if anything happens! All my sisters were brought up right. Being their older brother I made sure of that. They can bait their own hooks, gut and clean a fish and cook it also. Drive stick, shoot straight (thanks to Dad for that one), spit and shoot down a warm beer. They won't stand and take shit from anyone. I'm mighty proud of them all. I know I'm not the only one who knows gals like that. For many, I'd be downright scared in a face off! Well... Not really scared of a girl, maybe just call it slightly concerned.


----------



## Magus

invision said:


> Your wanting magus to reproduce??? Omg... Sorry magus, couldn't resist the elbow shot...


The world is safe. I done been "fixed" 
You'll just have to get Trump to save humanity. LMAO


----------



## crabapple

I have cut wood with women, gardened,feed cows, horses, pigs, chickens.
My mother ran the farm when my Father was working & raised 6 children & a husband.
I never seen any of them run half nude though the woods.
They pull their weight & always nicer, better smelling then the bacer chewing men that was helping out. In the armed forces they can live in the woods just like men.


----------

